# 9n not doing anything when starter pushed



## MTELKSLAYER (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a 1940 9n. The tractor has been sitting for about a year. Replaced starter button, resistor block, and PTO shaft. I have nothing when the button is depressed. New to these tractors, but love the old things. Please give me a direction to go. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's got to be in neutral, although I suppose you knew that. Perhaps the starter solenoid? Give it a tap.


----------



## jesouder (Jun 8, 2013)

Check all the starter wires, if negitive wire isn't making a good contact you won't get anything.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you tried jumping straight to the starter?


----------



## Snafflekid (Jun 13, 2013)

pogobill said:


> It's got to be in neutral, although I suppose you knew that. Perhaps the starter solenoid? Give it a tap.


Is this a common problem?  I have an 8N that used to start fine 2 years ago and now all I hear is a click when pressing the start button. I have to find that solenoid.


----------



## MTELKSLAYER (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank You for all the ideas. I re-wired everything. A ******* harness that turned out great. However, still not turning over. I removed the starter switch to check travel of the rod attached to the button and the travel wasn't there. Tried it by bypassing the starter button and she fired. Happy camper here. Thanks again.


----------

